# black and white damsels



## chriswaxx (Mar 1, 2005)

I have two black and white damsels and for some reason when I first turn the aquarium light on they seem to act very strangely. They tend to stay very low to the bottom and hide out in the back corner. Also there white stripes seem to be very dark. After about five minutes all is well and there back to normal. Whats this all about?????


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

its just a reaction to the sudden dark to light change... my 3 stripe damsel does this also, they are mearly blending in as best they can with the environment by enlarging the darker pigmentation when it is dark in the tank... then you switch the lights on and the fish changes back to its normal colors.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2005)

most fish change their color patterns at night. Fishfirst pretty much covered it all...its about them blending in better to stay safe while they sleep.


----------

